# Anyone seen these?



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

First time I ever came across this fill valve. Hushflo model 516. It says on it that it's anti-siphon, but the thing is less than 2" tall in the bottom of the tank!? Has anyone else come across these?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

They have been around for quite a while. I thought I read somewhere that they weren't code compliant, but I could be wrong. I'll stick with the Fluidmaster 400A myself.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have thrown a fair amount of those in the trash. Even if they claim to be anti-siphon, i'd preffer the top of the fill valve to at least be out of the water.






Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Illegal as they come...'round these parts anyway.

We use those as water trough fillers for the cows.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a customer that won't let me repair his toilets because I won't install them. He puts them in himself. He says that they are better because they take up less room in the tank.:blink: As if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup, see those around here quite a bit. Throw them away. Pro 45 from wolverine brass. Fluidmaster, with a brass shank, so I can crack down on the toilet nut(crunch).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Those bring back memories ,,,, and they brought us LOTS of $$ . Throw that S**T OUT !


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have one of those to remove next week. Yes the are illegal. Customer said it was the valve in the bottom of the tank that fills the toilet with a long black hose attached to it.....I assume its one of those....we shall see.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

They are junk, I have replaced many of them over the years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I have one of those to remove next week. Yes the are illegal. Customer said it was the valve in the bottom of the tank that fills the toilet with a long black hose attached to it.....I assume its one of those....we shall see.


Could be a Fluidmaster 200 as well...


----------

